
Ask HN: Is it easier to sponsor a subreddit now? (2018/12/08) - kuwze
I am just wondering before I go through the process to evaluate the effectiveness of advertising on reddit myself.
======
bunny404
cpc - click-through rate is too low on quora for ads.

